# Bombed a nice new cigar rest



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I see an incoming missle on the horizon. It's headed at me from Buffalo and I have a cigar buddy from another forum up that way. Must be him. I ask and he denies it. Lies, lies I say. After 2 days of calling him out on this I get the package today and it's from Ryan ( @g1k ) a new member here from Buffalo.
A beauty of a new cigar rest he made out of some leftover material, and he even personalized it for me !










Nicely done Ryan. Snuck up on me while I wasn't paying attention, and now I have to apologize to my buddy ! Tried this out tonight and it works just fine. Going to be a nice addition to my smoking gear.
Thank you sir, much appreciated.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Sweet hit @g1k!!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Very cool and thoughtful @g1k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Really nice piece @g1k.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweeeet!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That is nice!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Very nice, and personalize!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice Job!


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

Very nice hit @g1k


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Very cool ...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice..

It's shiny...I like shiny..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice looking Cigar stand there @g1k good work.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome looking stand! I want to know how and what it’s made from!


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks for the compliments everyone

@Rabidawise - It's titanium (I think 6Al-4V alloy). Everything with exception of the fish mouth was done on a lathe. The fish mouth was made on a mill.

Tony's handle is anodized into the surface. It was a fun project. I've never tried to do an isolated anodize like that before - turned out great on the first try.

Ryan


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Strong work @g1k


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

g1k said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone
> 
> @Rabidawise - It's titanium (I think 6Al-4V alloy). Everything with exception of the fish mouth was done on a lathe. The fish mouth was made on a mill.
> 
> ...


Awesome work! It looks killer, and I bet it's got an awesome feel in your hands!


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Awesome work! It looks killer, and I bet it's got an awesome feel in your hands!


I'm a sucker for knurling - it's like an adult fidget toy.

Ryan


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

g1k said:


> I'm a sucker for knurling - it's like an adult fidget toy.
> 
> Ryan


I'm gonna leave that one alone! Waaaaay to many jokes!


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> I'm gonna leave that one alone! Waaaaay to many jokes!


:doh: Yeah - let's leave that one lying right there...

Ryan


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Mighty fine, mighty fine!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

That stand is terrific!! 


Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful work. What a great bomb.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Very nice. Me like!


----------

